# Swarovski Rangefinder $300



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

https://www.opticsplanet.com/swarov-lzrngfinder-70002.html

Great condition. Same one as in the link above. $900 MSRP. Message me for pics.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Sold


----------

